# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Autonomous driving, Waymo LLC, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Waymo LLC

Parent company - Alphabet

waymo.com

youtube.com/waymo

youtube.com/SelfDrivingCar

facebook.com/SelfDrivingCars

Waymo on Wikipedia

CEO - John Krafcik

Director of Engineering, Head of Trucking - Boris Sofman

self-driving trucks

Let's Talk Autonomous Driving, public education initiative

ltad.com

youtube.com/letstalkautonomousdriving

facebook.com/LTADpartners

twitter.com/LTADpartners

----------


## Airicist

Google Self-Driving Car - Part 1: Outside 

 Uploaded on Mar 26, 2011




> Watch the Google Self-Driving Car take over a closed circuit track at top speed

----------


## Airicist

Google Self-Driving Car: Part 2 - Inside 

 Uploaded on Mar 26, 2011




> Take a ride inside the Google Self-Driving Car as it takes over a closed circuit track at top speed

----------


## Airicist

Sebastian Thrun: Google's driverless car 

 Uploaded on Mar 31, 2011




> Sebastian Thrun helped build Google's amazing driverless car, powered by a very personal quest to save lives and reduce traffic accidents. Jawdropping video shows the DARPA Challenge-winning car motoring through busy city traffic with no one behind the wheel, and dramatic test drive footage from TED2011 demonstrates how fast the thing can really go.

----------


## Airicist

Self-Driving Car Test: Steve Mahan

 Published on Mar 28, 2012




> We announced our self-driving car project in 2010 to make driving safer, more enjoyable, and more efficient. Having safely completed over 200,000 miles of computer-led driving, we wanted to share one of our favorite moments. Here's Steve, who joined us for a special drive on a carefully programmed route to experience being behind the wheel in a whole new way. We organized this test as a technical experiment, but we think it's also a promising look at what autonomous technology may one day deliver if rigorous technology and safety standards can be met.
> 
> A version of this video with audio captions is available here:
> https://youtu.be/peDy2st2XpQ

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google’s self-driving car passes 700,000 accident-free miles, can now avoid cyclists, stop at railroad crossings"

by Sebastian Anthony
April 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Google self-driving car on city streets 

 Uploaded on Apr 28, 2014




> The Google self-driving car navigates some common scenarios on city streets near the Googleplex.

----------


## Airicist

Google Now knows where you parked the car

 Published on May 2, 2014




> As Samsung and Apple work to track your health in new ways, Google tracks where you parked the car. Also, Vine gets a website and Twitter tests a mute button.

----------


## Airicist

Ok Google, where's my car? 

 Published on May 2, 2014




> A new Google Now feature keeps you from losing your car ever again.

----------


## Airicist

How Google's self-driving car is safer than most drivers 

 Published on May 13, 2014




> After logging nearly 700,000 highway miles, Google's self-driving cars are roaming city streets trying to master urban obstacles from construction zones to railroad crossings. The tech giant invited journalists to see the tech up close. CNET's Sumi Das goes for a test ride.

----------


## Airicist

Inside Scoop: Baby you can ride my self-driving car 

 Published on May 13, 2014




> What is it like to ride around busy city streets in one of Google's self-driving car? CNET"s Sumi Das and Seth Rosenblatt give us the Inside Scoop after they test ride the cars in Mountain View, Calif.

----------


## Airicist

Behind the Google Self Driving Car Project 

 Published on May 27, 2014




> Every year 1.2 million people die worldwide in traffic-related incidents, and over 90% of those accidents are due to human error. The Google self-driving car team hopes to improve people's lives by developing fully self-driving technology that can improve road safety and make it easier for people to get around.

----------


## Airicist

A first drive 

Published on May 27, 2014




> Fully autonomous driving has always been the goal of our project, because we think this could improve road safety and help lots of people who can't drive.
> 
> We're now developing prototypes of vehicles that have been designed from the ground up to drive themselves—just push a button and they'll take you where you want to go! We'll use these vehicles to test our software and learn what it will really take to bring this technology into the world.
> 
> Watch volunteers take a ride in Mountain View, California.

----------


## Airicist

Blog: "Just press go: designing a self-driving vehicle" 

by Chris Urmson
May 27, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Google unveils their first self-driving car 

Published on May 28, 2014




> We finally get to see Google's prototype for their self-driving car, the LG G3 is announced and Samsung plans to bring its third smartwatch in less than a year. Yikes.

----------


## Airicist

Google's New Tiny, Driverless, (and Adorable) Car

 Published on Jun 2, 2014




> Later this year, Google will be testing up to 200 of its new cars- they're all-electric, of mostly plastic construction, driverless, and yes, super cute. Maybe too cute. What would it be like to have roads full of these driverless cars- is it a good, or potentially negative idea? What about the vulnerabilities having a car without manual controls could mean? Kim Horcher, Tim Frisch, and Xander Jeanneret (King of the Nerds season 2, TheStream.TV's "Under the Table") discuss!

----------


## Airicist

Why design a self-driving vehicle from the ground up? 

 Published on Jun 30, 2014




> By designing a prototype vehicle from the ground up, the Google self-driving car team was able to reimagine what a vehicle should look like and how it should work when it's built for self-driving. Jaime, a systems engineer, explains how we've designed some of the components of the self-driving vehicle.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Driving in Circles"
The autonomous Google car may never actually happen.

by Lee Gomes 
October 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's New Self-Driving Cars Will Hit Roads In January"

by Robbie Gonzalez
December 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Google vs. Uber in battle of self-driving taxis? 

Published on Feb 3, 2015




> Reports say Google is working on its own version of Uber while Uber is mimicking Google with its own self-driving cars. Meanwhile, we wait for the Samsung Galaxy S6 to be revealed next month.
> "Watch out Google, Uber may be making its own self-driving cars"
> 
> The ride-hailing service partners with Carnegie Mellon University to build a high-tech lab that focuses on mapping, vehicle safety and autonomy technology.
> 
> by Dara Kerr
> February 2, 2015


Article "Google-Uber Battle Over Robo-Taxis Could Boil Down To Mapping"

by Doug Newcomb
February 4, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's self-driving cars have been in 11 accidents, but none were the car's fault"

by Chris Ziegler
May 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ready for the Road

Published on May 15, 2015




> We started designing the world’s first fully self-driving vehicle to transform mobility, making it easier, safer and more enjoyable for everyone to get around. Now we're ready for the next step of our project: this summer, our prototype vehicles will leave the test track and hit the familiar roads of Mountain View, California, with our safety drivers aboard.

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Pedestrian Detector from Google Could Make Self-Driving Cars Cheaper"

by Mark Harris
May 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google self-driving car patent reveals how you’ll let AI take the wheel"

by Chris Ziegler
September 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Google Want to Take the Wheel With Its Self-Driving Car

Published on Oct 5, 2015




> Google's self-driving car may look and sound like a giant Roomba but they may also be part of the future of automobile transportation.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Picks Former Hyundai CEO as Its Self-Driving Car CEO"

by Mark Bergen
September 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google releases detailed intervention rates -- and the real unsolved problem of robocars"

by Brad Templeton
December 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Self-Driving Cars Now Considered Drivers By NHTSA"

by Kyle Field 
February 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Unknown Start-up That Built Google’s First Self-Driving Car"
Two of Google’s signature innovations, Street View cameras and self-driving cars, were actually developed by 510 Systems, a small start-up that the tech giant quietly bought in 2011

by Mark Harris
November 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 29, 2016




> Valentines day 2016 - Google Self driving car accident aftermath of pulling in front of a bus and getting clipped. Seems like both where at fault

----------


## Airicist

Driverless Google Car Crashes For The First Time Ever

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> The Google Autonomous Vehicle fleet is known for being safe and better than human drivers...until now? For the first recorded time ever, one of the self-driving cars self-drove itself into an accident!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Who's the driver of that Google car? Feds ready to say it's the computer"

by Samantha Masunaga
February 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Google's next self-driving car is a minivan

Published on May 4, 2016




> Google gets in touch with its inner soccer mom with a self-driving minivan thanks to a partnership with Fiat Chrysler.

----------


## Airicist

Google's self-driving car in GTAV

Published on May 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google develops a Chrysler minivan"

by Brad Templeton
May 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Google hiring self-driving car testers

Published on May 13, 2016




> Want to test a self-driving car? Google pays $20-an-hour for the gig in Arizona. Meanwhile, Apple steers toward the ride-hailing business by investing in a Chinese rival to Uber.

----------


## Airicist

First impressions of the self-driving Google Car during Google I/O 2016 in Mountain View

Published on May 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Google sticky car might save your life

Published on May 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google’s Driverless Car Got Towed Off After Another Crash"

by Elyssa Deluyas
September 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Google's self-driving cars have clocked 2 million miles

Published on Oct 5, 2016




> By this point, self driving cars are a common sight in Silicon Valley and
> Google’s fleet of nearly 60 autonomous cars hit a milestone: They have now clocked more than two million miles of driving on public streets.

----------


## Airicist

Article "After two million miles, Google’s robot car now drives better than a 16-year-old"
In the self-driving universe, this is actually a good thing.

by Johana Bhuiyan
October 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Highlights: World’s first fully self-driving ride

Uploaded on Dec 12, 2016




> Waymo stands for a new way forward in mobility. We started as the Google self-driving car project in 2009 and we are now an independent self-driving technology company with a mission to make it safe and easy for people and things move around. In 2015, we invited Steve Mahan, former CEO of the Santa Clara Valley Blind Center, for a special ride. Steve had ridden in our cars in the past—first accompanied by a test driver in 2012 and then on a closed course in 2013. This time was different. Steve experienced the world’s first fully self-driving ride on public roads, navigating through everyday traffic with no steering wheel, no pedals, and no test driver.


Google Self-Driving Car User #0000000001 - Steve Mahan




Meet the blind man who convinced Google its self-driving car is finally ready

Published on Dec 13, 2016




> Google is getting serious about self-driving cars. So serious that it put a legally blind man in one that drove him around safely on his own. The successful trip means that the tech giant can now launch its own self-driving car company, which it's calling Waymo.


"On the road with self-driving car user number one"

by Nathaniel Fairfield
December 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Say hello to Waymo

Published on Dec 13, 2016




> Waymo stands for a new way forward in mobility. We started as the Google self-driving car project in 2009 and we are now an independent self-driving technology company with a mission to make it safe and easy for people and things move around. In 2015, we invited Steve Mahan, former CEO of the Santa Clara Valley Blind Center, for a special ride. Steve had ridden in our cars in the past—first accompanied by a test driver in 2012 and then on a closed course in 2013. This time was different. Steve experienced the world’s first fully self-driving ride on public roads, navigating through everyday traffic with no steering wheel, no pedals, and no test driver.

----------


## Airicist

Waymo

Published on Dec 13, 2016




> The company's self-driving car project has been spun off into a new business called Waymo.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google’s self-driving car unit becomes Waymo"

by Darrell Etherington, Lora Kolodny
December 13, 2016

Article "Google’s Self-Driving Car Project Is Now a Company Called Waymo"

by Marcus Cho
December 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Say hello to Waymo: visit our new YouTube channel

Published on Dec 17, 2016




> Say hello to Waymo! The Google self-driving car project is now Waymo, an independent self-driving technology company. Waymo stands for a new way forward in mobility. Our goal remains the same as it’s been since 2009: to make it safe and easy for people and things to move around. Visit our new channel: Waymo
>  - YouTube

----------


## Airicist

Google's self-driving minivan is here

Published on Jan 8, 2017




> Google’s new fully self-driving Chrysler Pacifica minivans are here. Waymo, the company’s self-driving spin-off, says the vehicles will be hitting the road at the end of January 2017.

----------


## Airicist

Waymo Keynote at NAIAS AutoMobili-D 2017

Published on Feb 15, 2017




> The eminently-quotable computer scientist Alan Kay once said, “people who are really serious about software should make their own hardware.” Waymo has taken this message to heart, and we've built our own custom suite, designed specially for fully autonomous driving. At AutoMobili-D 2017, Waymo CEO John Krafcik takes a peek under the hood of the new self-driving Pacifica minivan, equipped with our all new sensor suite. John explains how bringing our hardware development in-house has helped us develop the most advanced self-driving system to date.

----------


## Airicist

Alphabet suing Uber over patent theft

Published on Feb 23, 2017




> Alphabet filed a complaint alleging that the Uber-owned Otto stole trade secrets from its self-driving car company.

----------


## Airicist

Highlights: World’s first fully self-driving ride

Published on Mar 20, 2017




> Waymo—formerly the Google self-driving car project—stands for a new way forward in mobility. In 2015, we invited Steve Mahan, former CEO of the Santa Clara Valley Blind Center, for a special ride. Steve had ridden in our cars in the past—first accompanied by a test driver in 2012 and then on a closed course in 2014. This time was different. Steve experienced the world’s first fully self-driving ride on public roads, navigating through everyday traffic with no steering wheel, no pedals, and no test driver.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Waymo's early riders

Published on Apr 25, 2017




> Help shape the future of self-driving cars. Join the first public trial of Waymo’s self-driving vehicles—our early rider program—located in Phoenix, AZ! Learn more on our blog at goo.gl/7ibSNW and apply now at waymo.com/apply. 
> 
> Waymo was formerly known as the Google self-driving car project. We became an independent self-driving technology company in 2016 and our goal is to make it safe and easy for people and things to get around.

----------


## Airicist

Waymo begins first public on-demand self-driving service test in Arizona

Published on Apr 25, 2017




> Waymo has already been offering members of the public access to its self-driving fleet – for two months, during a limited trial in Phoenix, Arizona. The Alphabet-owned company quietly kicked off public availability of its Fiat-Chrysler Pacifica minivans and other autonomous vehicles, equipped with self-driving hardware and software, with a small group of testers who live in the Phoenix area, giving them an autonomous way to move around the city.


"Waymo begins first public on-demand self-driving service test in Arizona"

by Darrell Etherington 
April 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

More details in the self-driving car fight between Waymo and Uber

Published on Oct 3, 2017




> The court trial is scheduled to begin in a week.


Self-driving cars, Uber, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo shows off the secret facility where it trains self-driving cars"

by Marco della Cava
October 31, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Waymo's fully self-driving cars are here

Published on Nov 7, 2017




> Waymo, which started as the Google self-driving car project in 2009, is ready for the next phase. Starting now, Waymo’s fully self-driving vehicles — the most advanced self-driving vehicles on the road today — are test-driving on public roads, without anyone in the driver’s seat. And soon, members of the public will get to use these vehicles in their daily lives. 
> 
> After more than eight years of testing and development, we're ready to unlock the potential of fully self-driving technology, so we can make it easier and safer for everyone to get around.


"Waymo’s fully self-driving vehicles are here"
With Waymo in the driver’s seat, fully self-driving vehicles can transform the way we get around

November 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo deploys with no human safety driver oversight"

by Brad Templeton
Novemver 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Our Driverless Future Begins As Waymo Transitions To Robot-Only Chauffeurs"    

by Alan Ohnsman
November 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Waymo CEO sees 'point of confidence' with self driving

Published on Nov 7, 2017




> Nov.07 -- Waymo CEO John Krafcik talks about its pilot program in Phoenix and the future of self-driving technology with Bloomberg's Mark Bergen on "Bloomberg Technology."

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo strikes a deal to buy ‘thousands’ more self-driving minivans from Fiat Chrysler"
Google’s self-driving unit deepens its partnership with one of Detroit’s Big Three

by Andrew J. Hawkins
January 30, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Waymo 360° experience: a fully self-driving journey

Published on Feb 28, 2018




> Waymo began as the Google self-driving car project in 2009. Today, we have the world’s only fleet of fully self-driving cars on public roads. Step into our 360° video and take control of the camera to see through the “eyes” of our car. Then, be one of the first in the world to take a ride with Waymo.
> 
> Here’s how to explore the video in 360°:
> - On mobile, move your phone around to explore in all directions. 
> - On desktop, use your mouse to drag the video around your screen. 
> - If you have Cardboard, tap the Cardboard icon in the bottom right of the YouTube player, insert your phone into Cardboard, and look around. If you have Google Daydream View, just place your phone into the headset.

----------


## Airicist

Early Rider Moments: "Is There No One Driving That Car?"

Published on Mar 13, 2018




> Take a peek at the experiences of Waymo's early riders, who have been riding in our fully self-driving cars in Arizona without anyone in the front seat but Waymo.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the Waymo Jaguar Self-Driving I-PACE

Published on Mar 27, 2018




> Waymo is teaming up with Jaguar to design and engineer the world’s first premium electric self-driving vehicle, built for Waymo’s transportation service. We’ll add up to 20,000 I-PACEs to our fleet in the next few years — enough to drive about a million trips in a typical day.

----------


## Airicist

DT Daily: Jaguar and Waymo partner for autonomous I-Pace EV

Published on Mar 27, 2018




> Google’s self-driving car division, Waymo, will be creating an autonomous version of Jaguar’s new I-Pace EV. The lofty goal of this partnership is to produce 20,000 vehicles that would join the Waymo ride-hailing service fleet by the year 2020. Waymo is currently testing the service using Chrysler Pacifica minivans that are true driverless vehicles with nobody behind the wheel.
> 
> Jaguar’s autonomous I-Pace will be on display at the New York International Auto Show this week, and look for it to the on the streets in test markets by the end of this year.

----------


## Airicist

Waymo livestream unveil: the next step in self-driving

Streamed live on Mar 27, 2018




> Tune in at 7 AM PT / 10 AM ET on Tuesday, March 27, to see the latest from Waymo live from New York City.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Waymo One, the fully self-driving service

Published on Dec 5, 2018




> Waymo began as the Google self-driving car project in 2009. Since then our goal has been to make it safe and easy to get around. We’re ready for the next step on our journey with the introduction of Waymo One, the fully self-driving service that makes getting there feel like being there.

----------


## Airicist

Waymo One robot taxis are here and we took a ride

Published on Dec 5, 2018




> Today, Waymo rolls out a driverless taxi service called Waymo One in Arizona. The company has been operating self-driving cars, occasionally without safety drivers behind the wheel, for about a year and half now. The goal is to use all the data they have collected to make Waymo's autonomous vehicles the safest drivers on the road. Andrew Hawkins went down to Chandler, Arizona for a test ride.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo presents ChaufferNet, an neural net designed to copy human driving"
TL;DR: The engineers realize that human data isn't enough to teach robots how to drive

by Katyanna Quach
December 12, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "We spoke to a Waymo One customer about how robot taxis get confused by rainstorms"
‘You would think that if you were in an autonomous vehicle, you would be posting all over social media’

by Andrew J. Hawkins
January 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo and DeepMind mimic evolution to develop a new, better way to train self-driving AI"

by Darrell Etherington
July 25, 2019

DeepMind

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo rolls down to Florida to test its self-driving cars in heavy rain"
Florida might be called The Sunshine State, but it's plenty soggy.

by Andrew Krok
August 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Experiencing driverless Waymo rides

Published on Sep 12, 2019




> We’ve been testing our driverless cars -- with no one behind the wheel -- at a small scale since 2017. As we’ve started providing more driverless rides in the Metro Phoenix area, one of the things we love most is the reactions of riders the first time they experience full autonomy.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo’s robotaxi pilot surpassed 6,200 riders in its first month in California"

by Kirsten Korosec
September 17, 2019

----------


## Airicist

How Waymo plans to ease your autonomous car anxiety

Oct 14, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo expands self-driving services to include B2B car parts delivery trial"

by Darrell Etherington
October 29, 2019

----------


## Airicist

A ride in a Waymo driverless car




> TechCrunch contributor Ed Niedemeyer gets a ride in Waymo's driverless Chrysler Pacifica minivan in the Phoenix suburb of Chandler. The company is starting to match members of its early rider program with driverless rides as it starts scaling up its robotaxi service.


"Hailing a driverless ride in a Waymo"
After more than a decade, Waymo's driverless ride-hailing service is open to customers

by Ed Niedermeyer
November 1, 2019

----------


## Airicist

I took a ride in Waymo’s fully driverless car

Dec 9, 2019




> Waymo’s fully driverless vehicles are doing passenger trips in the suburbs outside Phoenix, Arizona. We got to experience it first hand, and our ride included a close brush with a construction site, a wrong turn, and a flock of pigeons. But more importantly, it got us thinking about what it means when Waymo says the future is driverless, and what we lose when we eliminate human driving.

----------


## Airicist

"Waymo raises $2.25B in first external funding round"
The self-driving car company has been operating in 25 cities and is offering ride-hailing services.

March 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Designing the Waymo Driver

Mar 25, 2020




> YooJung Ahn, Head of Design at Waymo was set to deliver this presentation at this year’s SXSW Conference. In the wake of that cancellation, and in the spirit of continued learning, we’re sharing that presentation here for everyone to experience.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo Adds $750 Million to War Chest as Driverless Cars Prove Tough to Deploy"
The unit of Google-parent Alphabet and other major players are drawing much of the investment in the field

by Tim Higgins
May 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Volvo Cars, Waymo partner to build self-driving vehicles"

by Joe White
June 25, 2020

Volvo Group

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo and Fiat Chrysler’s next big project is to develop self-driving Ram vans"

by Kirsten Korosec
July 22, 2020

Article "Fiat Chrysler and Waymo sign exclusive deal on self-driving commercial vehicles"

by Michael Wayland
July 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo opens driverless robo-taxi service to the public in Phoenix"

by Joseph White
October 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo is dropping the term ‘self-driving,’ but not everyone in the industry is on board"

by Kirsten Korosec
January 7, 2021

Article "Waymo won't talk about 'self-driving' cars anymore, in apparent dig at Tesla"
Waymo takes a stab at Tesla over its use of the term "self-driving" in its new Full Self Driving feature.

by Liam Tung
January 7, 2021

"Waymo: Why you’ll hear us saying fully autonomous driving tech from now on"
Last year was a big one for us - we raised our first external investment round, we rolled out the 5th generation of our Waymo Driver and we opened Waymo One to the public, among other milestones

January 6, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo begins robo-taxi tests in San Francisco"

by Kyle Wiggers
February 17, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "What Full Autonomy Means for the Waymo Driver"
For self-driving vehicles, full autonomy might not be quite as full as you think

by Evan Ackerman
March 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo CEO departure comes after tenure filled with milestones, hurdles and hype"

by Jennifer Elias
April 3, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Waymo self driving taxi fumbles in construction zone, blocks traffic | JJRicks rides with Waymo #54

Premiered May 13, 2021




> Want to view and search every timestamped event from my videos, all in one place? Check out the Videos page on my new website https://jjricks.com 
> 
> A special thank you to Danny Harmon from @Distant Signal for the voiceover segment. Check him out if you need voice work done!
> 
> 00:00 Ride start/parking lot
> 01:10 Unprotected right
> 02:40 Unprotected left
> 03:20 Right lane change
> 04:24 Unprotected right
> ...


"A driverless Waymo got stuck in traffic and then tried to run away from its support crew"
A rare unedited look at an autonomous vehicle in distress

by Andrew J. Hawkins
May 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo One Partners With Google Maps to Offer Autonomous Rides"
Waymo One will be added in the ‘ride-sharing and transit’ tab of the Google Maps app.

June 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alphabet’s self-driving car company Waymo announces $2.5 billion investment round"

by Lauren Feiner
June 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Waymo starts offering autonomous rides in San Francisco"
But riders will be under NDA

by Sean O'Kane
August 24, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

"Expanding our Waymo One fleet with Geely’s all-electric vehicle designed for riders first"

December 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Waymo to keep robotaxi safety details secret, court rules"

by Rebecca Bellan
February 23, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Our first days of fully autonomous driving in San Francisco

Mar 31, 2022




> The Waymo Driver shares the road with cyclists, pedestrians, and double-parked cars on its first days of rider-only operations in San Francisco.

----------


## Airicist2

Sense, solve, and go: the magic of the Waymo driver

Aug 1, 2022




> How have we built our autonomous driving technology to navigate the world safely? It comes down to three easy steps: Sense, Solve, and Go. Using a combination of lidar, camera, radar, and compute, the Waymo Driver can visualize the world, calculate what others may do, and proceed smoothly and safely, day and night.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Waymo starts fully driverless robotaxi rides in downtown Phoenix"

by Brianna Wessling
August 30, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Waymo to launch robotaxi service in Los Angeles"

by Kirsten Korosec
October 19, 2022

----------

